# Which has a better job outlook 5 years from now, electrical or civil engineering?



## prime97 (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind doing either. I think both of them are interesting and would be enjoyable but which one has a better chance of getting a job in the future?


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Pick whichever you want to do, there are opportunities in either. Additionally, you may want to know that a lot of engineering graduates don't do what many consider as engineering work such as management, law, or medicine. In that case, it may not matter.

You may find that you like certain aspects of each and can specialize in some sort of combination, such as high voltage power line path design, subway/train systems or highway signage, or building information management systems...


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 14, 2011)

I think both civil and electrical are in realtively high demand (relative to, say, a job as an Occupier). You may want to consider other factors as the type of work you want to do and pay rates.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the electrical prospects are better at this time, we are making great strides into alternative energy and updating our current grid. Civil has been hit hard due to the lack of funds to proceed with infrastructure projects (billions and billions, when there is some $$) and with development in the dumper for a while. Entering a career in alternative energy at this time I think would really pay off in the long run.


----------

